# Anyone want a white week?



## joyzilli (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm giving away a white Sudwala week - anyone interested?


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2007)

joyzilli said:


> I'm giving away a white Sudwala week - anyone interested?


You may be able to get $300 for it quick and easy from Invest-a-Dime, email them at investad@mweb.co.za


----------



## mulgrew1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*We can use Sudwala*

We will be travelling in November/December 2008...is it available at this time?

Thanks, Pat


----------

